

Online Dating Prospers in the Recession - ccarpenterg
http://www.economist.com/business/displaystory.cfm?story_id=13381506

======
aston
It's always fun to see the graph of a startup's user-count-double-up start on
the time axis a month after you left.

I'm hoping OKC continues to kill it.

